
Want more control over Todoist tasks? Try this! - ViliamV
https://github.com/ViliamV/todoist_scheduler
======
ViliamV
I made Todoist Scheduler because I wanted more control over my recurring tasks
in Todoist. I spend some time every week decluttering - deleting old contacts,
archiving emails, organizing files. I liked the idea of having a list of tasks
and looping over it in Todoist in specified intervals. However, to my
knowledge, it is not possible. That's why I created this script and liked the
clean look of empty Todolist (no recurring tasks that are not needed for 2
months) so I extended the functionality to one-time tasks as well. If you
think that you might like the look of clean Todoist and have more control over
recurring tasks, give it a try.

